# Is there a way to check if my file got to Borden?



## Yes Man (23 Apr 2004)

Is there a number I could call, to see if it is there?


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Apr 2004)

No, your point of contact is your CFRC. If you, and every other waiting recruit, had a number to an office in Borden all that office‘s occupant(s) would be doing is answering your calls for updates.

Check with your Recruiter regularly to get an update if the status of your file has changed.


----------



## Yes Man (24 Apr 2004)

they said to call my unit(im joining the reserves) and my unit has no idea where my file is...


----------



## yot (24 Apr 2004)

what i do is, I call my CFRC to follow up my file.


----------



## K. Ash (24 Apr 2004)

Yot, how long did you wait before you called to check on the status of your app.?

I‘ve been waiting two months, not sure if I should wait a little longer before calling or go ahead and call now.


----------



## Yes Man (24 Apr 2004)

A little shy of two months, what really worries me is that a few people who went through the process around the same time as me have already been sworn in now for alomst a month.


----------



## koach (24 Apr 2004)

Yes Man, call the processing staff at the CFRC and ask them if your file sent to the unit.  If the answer is yes, find out when it was sent and then contact your unit and ask them to follow up on the status of your file.

Absent_element, It does not hurt to periodically follow up on the status of your file.  The frequency depends upon what the CFRC has told you and at what stage your application is in the process.


----------



## S&T (25 Apr 2004)

What is the number?????????????????


----------



## venero (25 Apr 2004)

If you call CFRC they should be able to tell you what stage your file is in. However, even when It is in borden it can take several months to hear back from them. For me it took allmost six moths of waiteing.


----------



## K. Ash (25 Apr 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## dwyer.sd (26 Apr 2004)

I hate to say it, but if the CFRC said your file was forwarded to the PRes and that you should contact them, and the PRes have no idea about you, then call the CFRC and talk to the PRes processing clerk to find out exactly who in the PRes you have to get in touch with.

From the CFRC point of view, we rarely find out about who they enrole or who they turn away.  It is one of those grey areas that nobody really follows closely.


----------

